# Jessem Master Top



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Jessem makes some very high quality products. I have their Excel Ultimate router set up and really like it.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought that whole package with that same router table. It's been a great tool and well worth the money.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I have an obsolete *Woodpecker Unilift* and a *Woodpeckers PRL-V2* (both of which I should have done a review on, self flagellation to follow), so I cannot comment other than I have had nothing but positive comments about my *JessEm* purchases.

Nevertheless, I appreciate your input to give a better perspective to fellow LJ'ers struggling to make that shekel sacrificial decision.

Neat table, but you should've used *bigga wheels*!


----------



## OtisFinklestein (May 25, 2019)

I have really loved my JessEm set up as well.


----------



## jspencer99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Your table looks really good. Can you point me to a plan you used for the table? I could go through the design process,but no sense reinventing the wheel.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

jspencer99,

For the cabinet, I really just made it up as I went along. I had only rough outside dimensions written down when I started cutting wood. I keep my shop furniture pretty basic and it shows on this one. Honestly, it was so bad that I had to make up the method to mount the top as I was mounting the top. I had not prepared for it when I was building the cabinet. Sorry to disappoint.

Wayne


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Looks like a great setup. We have a Jessem lift with an Incra fence on one of our router tables. As mentioned by others, Jessem makes high quality tools and is well respected. You should get a lot of satisfaction out of that machine.


----------

